# Breeder Recommendations - Upstate NY?



## ryrobes (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in Albany but I'm def willing to travel to other parts of the Northeast, hey, I'm a VW guy, so I love to drive.  I'm just looking for some quality options from people who know way more than me on the subject.

Cost isn't a big deal for a quality dog, but it'd be good to know the breeders $$ range just for planning purposes - since it seems that there is a HUGE discrepancy among breeders in that department sometimes (don't want to get that flame war starting).

Just want a good family dog - I'm new to the GSD world so I can't be too much more specific than that at this point.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We just got a new GSD puppy 2 weeks ago and we couldn't be happier with our breeder. This is our second GSD and we wanted to go with our original breeder but he is unfortunately no longer with us. Our new puppy is absolutely gorgeous people actually stop me on our walks to comment on him. He is smarter than any GSD that I have ever seen. We originally went to see the new puppies, and this little guy, who is 3 months old just stole our hearts. He is completely house trained now, and he knows sit, stay, down, come, paw, and heel. I have only been working with him for 2 weeks! I would recommend this breeder to anyone. She is fantastic. Her name is Paula Silva from Salisbury Massachusetts. She has a website vonryansgermanshepherds.com Good luck in your search. She charges $1200 for her puppies and they are well worth it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Just want a good family dog - I'm new to the GSD world so I can't be too much more specific than that at this point.


Think the very best thing you can do is spend a bit of time researching the breed to get all the different 'flavors' of GSD's sorted out. Mixed level of background and experience of a puppy/dog owner with dogs in general and gsd's in specific. 

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

Adding a GSD to a family is many times as much a time and financial commitment as having a new human baby. The TIME that needs to be spent daily to socialize/exercise/train................ that must be actually written on the calendar to be planned (added?) to current schedules. Finding great dog classes you may be attending weekly for the next year or so. Location sites to have our pups offleash and getting real exercise. 

The looks of our dogs can vary greatly, and the ISSUES with the breed's health and temperment can be huge. So finding a responsible breeder that we can rely on for the LIFE of our dogs is key.

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

How to Find a Good Dog Breeder : The Humane Society of the United States

Dog Tip: How Responsible Breeders Differ from Backyard Breeders and Pet Shops

There are alot of good dogs in rescue that may work too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you considered rescue? Since you are looking for a family pet rather than say, a SchH prospect, that is a route to consider.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Friend of mine near Pittsburgh PA has a couple of 13 week old pups available - black and tans; 2 coats, 1 plush male and a female too I think....raised with a 3 year old in constant attendance. Pups were raised on good quality food, wormed and vaccinated.....

Sire is Alex Eisenhaus, 2x Universal Sieger - dam is also Schh3, KKL1 - well bred pups, handled and socialized - both parents are family dogs as well as sport dogs.....if you are interested, PM me for contact info....

Lee


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Rescue is a great way to go if you are newer to the breed or don't want to go the puppy route. Many rescues have "older" pups around 1 year or so. Occasionally they will have little puppies. One of the great things about that is the rescue already has a good idea of the dog's temperament and energy level among other things. As a new GSD owner, you may appreciate that rescues offer a great support system and follow up after the adoption. Many also have certified trainers that donate their time or obedience class space to help the adoption if you have any questions or concerns as a new "parent." Since the dogs are usually in foster homes you also have the advantage of that person knowing your specific dog very well.

Check back a page or 2 on this board and there was a long thread about NY breeders and some PA ones too.

Good luck!


----------

